# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  صيغ الدعاوى المدنية فى القانون المصرى

## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى ثبوت ملكيه بوضع اليد**المده الطويله*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغة دعوى تعويض عن تنفيذ قرار ازاله

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغة اعلان بالرغبه فى اخذ عقار بالشفعه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغة محضر صلح لانهاءالدعوى صلحا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغة دعوى فرز وتجنيب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغة دعوى شفعه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغة دعوى فسخ عقد بيع

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغة اعلان مدين بحوالة حق

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى صحة**ونفاذ عقد بيع*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغ دعاوى الايجار 

*دعوى [align=center] 
اخلأء لأساءه استعمال العين المؤجره                

(1) بطريقه مقلقه للراحه(2) بطريقه ضاره بالصحه (3) بطريقه منافيه للاداب(4)بطريقه ضاره بسلامه المبنى[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى طرد شاغرين العين**لموت اصحاب حق البقاء فيها**فى ضوء القانون(6) لسنة1997*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغة انذار التكليف بالوفاء بالقيمة الإيجارية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* دعوى طرد لانتهاء مدة الإجارة وعدم الرغبة فى التجديد لمدة أخرى فى ظل القانون 4 لسنة 1996*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

دعوى امتداد علاقه إيجاريه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

دعوى اخلاء للتأجير من الباطن

----------


## هيثم الفقى

دعوى لاثبات قيام علاقه ايجاريه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى انهاء عقد ايجار لقيام**ورثة المستاجرالأصلى بغلق العين**وعدم استغلالها*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى انهاء عقد ايجار لقيام**ورثة المستاجرالأصلى بتغير النشاط**فى ضوء القانون(6) لسنة1997*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغة دعوى شفعه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغ الدعاوى المستعجلة 


*صيغة دعوى استرداد* *حيازه مستعجله *

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى مستعجله بطلب** رفع الاختام عن تركة متوفى*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*دعوى طرد مستعجله لعين* 





*مؤجره مفروشه*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

دعوى طرد مستعجله لعدم دفع الاجره

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى مستعجله**بطلب استبدال حارس*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى بطلب وقف* *الاعمال الجديده*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى مستعجله**بطلب انهاء حراسه*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى حراسه**مستعجله *

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة طلب حجز تحفظى** على تركه متوفى*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

صيغة دعوى مستعجله باثبات حاله

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*دعوى اخلاء مؤقت للقيام** بترميمات بالعقار*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*دعوى طرد مستجله لأساءه استعمال العين المؤجره* 

*(1) بطريقه مقلقه للراحه*


*(2) بطريقه ضاره بالصحه* 


*(3) بطريقه منافيه للاداب*


*(4)بطريقه ضاره بسلامه المبنى*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صيغة دعوى مستعجله 1- لاعادة التيارالكهربائى**2- لاعاده توصيل حرارة التليفون* *3- لاعادة توصيل المياه*

----------


## saadkunch_50

السلام عليكم    
حصلت على حكم نهائى بصحه ونفاذ عقد بيع عقار وارغب فى نقل الملكيه فى الشهر لعقارى  علما بان العقار يخضع للسجل العينيى  هل اتقدم به مباشه الى السجل العينيى ام اتقدم لماموريه الشهر العقارى يطلب شهره  

                              وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررا

----------


## m_klay

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## m_klay

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابراهيم هيبه

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا يا استاذ هيثم

----------


## ابوعلوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## السنهورى

موقع الدكتوره\شيماء ماشاء الله ثرى بالموضوعات القانونيه والثقافيه التى كل المشتغلين بالقانون وابحاثه ولال يفوتنى ان اشكر القائمين على الموقع-السنهورى المحامى مصر-المنصوره :Dance:

----------


## السيد البيه

مشكوووووررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أتمنى للجميع التوفيق*

----------


## اسلام المسرى

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عصام سيد

شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## عمران عمران

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## عباس عثمان

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## الباشا

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بر كاتةشـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

